
Ask HN: Alternatives to Reddit? - ReedJessen
Hi All,<p>The recent crackdown on certain kinds of speech on Reddit worries me.  While I certainly don’t support many of the various subreddits that have been banned, I do think they have a right to speak.<p>While Reddit certainly has the right to do this as a private company, I am really disappointed with their decisions and I want to take my eyeballs&#x2F;attention to a new platform.<p>Where should I look for a similar kind of community but that allows a wider range of opinions to be shared?
======
Sebb767
It really depends a lot on what you want to see. There is simply nothing quite
comparable to Reddit ATM with so many niches in on place and with such a
community feeling. I've searched a lot, too (I'm a fellow ex-redditor).

Rather than focussing on a single replacement, your best bet is probably to go
out to a specific niche. That's why I'm on HN, for example. But there's more.
Like mechanical keyboards? Visit deskthority, where it all started. Are you a
car modder? Try searching up the forum for your car model or brand!

These niche forums can be surprisingly active and they also tend to have more
general off-topic discussions, so you'll get that too. And, at last, you might
want to take the chance and reduce your social media consumption a bit - these
smaller forums don't drag you in as much, take the time and follow your
hobbies. It's worth it :)

~~~
ReedJessen
This is a good idea that takes a bit more effort but probably ultimately more
valuable. Thanks.

------
brokenkeyboard
I originally hit upon this issue back when digg was popular. I jumped onto
reddit early on and came here years later. But before all of this I was on
tons of other forums all starting with MS newsgroups. I feel like I going full
circle and slowly using more and more sites.

~~~
neatze
if possible, please share your favorite sites, thank you.

------
catacombs
> While I certainly don’t support many of the various subreddits that have
> been banned, I do think they have a right to speak.

Racism, misogyny, and xenophobia doesn't belong anywhere.

